
Webflow – Interactions 2.0 - johnnyballgame
https://webflow.com/ix2
======
simonswords82
I feel like they should allow me to try their designer without having to sign
up. I'd recommend they split test that against their current onboarding flow.

~~~
brryant
Check out [https://www.flexboxgame.com/](https://www.flexboxgame.com/) to
experience the Webflow UI while playing a Flexbox game. Gives you a sense of
the controls that Webflow exposes without signing up.

~~~
ellissd
Hmm, I can't seem to get past Level 1 in the flexbox game. I'm probably doing
something wrong, but the circle I'm supposed to drag to the outline doesn't
want to move.

~~~
tekromancr
You aren't supposed to click and drag it. You use the css flexbox attributes
(see right-hand sidebar) to move it over the goal.

------
yladiz
This page loaded quickly for the amount of stuff it has on it, but it scrolls
slowly in some parts (and really slowly in one, the part after WORLD WIDE WEB,
with the CERN Welcome screens). It also pegs my CPU the entire time. I assume
this is due to some of the animations happening constantly throughout the
page, even when things are not on screen, since this happens with constantly
running CSS transitions on any website. Since this is done in Javascript, why
can't they detect if the specific element is on screen and enable/disable the
transitions happening for it? A page like this is uncommon since it's a
showcase of the tech but I would imagine this would save a lot of headaches
for future designers when designing multiple animations on a page (or at least
give the option to "stop when not on screen" for an animation).

~~~
leonardsouza
Hey, yladiz!

I'm the tech lead on IX2. Are you using Safari by chance? The part after WORLD
WIDE WEB is a known issue and we are working on it, but it works smoothly in
Chrome (if you could give it a try). We are also looking at how we can best
cull off-screen animations to minimize CPU usage. Thank you for the great
feedback!

Best, Leonard

~~~
alooPotato
Using chrome on a brand new macbook pro and scroll is a little janky
everywhere on page.

~~~
leonardsouza
Which site are you experiencing the jank? [https://webflow.com/interactions-
animations](https://webflow.com/interactions-animations) or
[http://webflow.com/ix2](http://webflow.com/ix2)

~~~
alooPotato
Sorry this one: [https://webflow.com/interactions-
animations](https://webflow.com/interactions-animations)

------
trizinix
I signed up to try Webflow. Unfortunately Firefox is not supported. I guess
the "Only works in Chrome" really is the new "Works best in IE6".

~~~
iamdustan
Hey @trizinix, I fully understand and agree with your sentiment. History sure
has a way of repeating itself. As one of the devs on the team who is primarily
a Firefox user I feel this everyday. The primary reason we don’t support
Firefox is due to our usage of custom scrollbars:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77790#c188](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77790#c188)

You can vote for this issue on our Wishlist to help get Firefox support
prioritized on our roadmap:
[https://wishlist.webflow.com/ideas/WEBFLOW-I-17](https://wishlist.webflow.com/ideas/WEBFLOW-I-17)

(Fwiw the published sites from Webflow do fully support Firefox, just the
Designer itself does not.)

~~~
gfodor
I usually don't post seemingly pedantic comments on HN, but I have to call you
out here. You guys are blocking users from using your application in Firefox
because of scrollbar colors? That seems like a terrible choice given it is
probably alienating a good chunk of potential users.

~~~
iamdustan
What would HN be without pedanticism? ‍️¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ We’re also more than just
“guys”.

~~~
scandox
Well people: it's "pedantry" and you ought to support Firefox without people
voting on a roadmap. I mean I feel an Ed Reardon scale rant coming on...but
no...gone.

~~~
DanBC
most people aren't going to get the ed reardon reference.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006r5ck](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006r5ck)

the full series is available from the usual places.

------
alooPotato
Nice launch!

One thing is that the page here: [https://webflow.com/interactions-
animations](https://webflow.com/interactions-animations) is pretty janky on
scroll on my top of the line macbook pro. My guess is its because there are a
lot of animations being demo'd which probably wouldn't happen on a real site.

But just a heads up.

~~~
Jasper_
From a quick look in the Performance tab, there seems to be an expensive path
in "bugsnag", an error reporting tool, on every scroll and mousemove.

------
porker
WebPageTest.org result:
[https://www.webpagetest.org/result/171024_AW_97ca0329c0a7e7d...](https://www.webpagetest.org/result/171024_AW_97ca0329c0a7e7d27150a5d419f4e7fe/)

I am impressed how fast it loads, despite it being over 3.5MB.

~~~
brryant
Hey there, Webflow CTO here. We take performance seriously here so I'm
secretly in glee to see users notice this. It's a similar stack we use for
Webflow hosting: [https://webflow.com/hosting](https://webflow.com/hosting)

A few things on this page that make this site fast:

\- Responsive Images created for you as your build your site
([https://webflow.com/feature/responsive-
images](https://webflow.com/feature/responsive-images))

\- HTTP2 wherever possible

\- Fastly for initial HTML document for sub 10ms TTFB, depending on your
location - their instant purge makes it possible for our users to see their
updated sites super quickly

\- AWS Cloudfront for static, scripts, and media assets

~~~
biocomputation
Neat tool - and a lot of hard, careful work no doubt.

In one of your articles, you say that your product isn't a 'grandma web site
builder' or something to that effect. Any chance you could, in the future,
perhaps use different language? Maybe something a little less derogatory to
older folks?

I totally get that it wasn't your intent!

~~~
brryant
Yea, when I said it verbally on the Skype call with Matt (the reporter) it
definitely conveyed much more of a satirical tone, but in hindsight, I
realized that was a mistake. My 奶奶 definitely would have scolded me for that.
Sorry 奶奶...

------
kin
This is very impressive. I don't have to labor anymore over tediously designed
landing pages with slick animations. This looks like it's as easy to use for
designers as After Effects.

------
reiichiroh
holy crap that took forever to load on mobile safari

~~~
joshribakoff
Worked great on mobile safari for me

~~~
jsjohnst
Ditto on an iPhone 7 with iOS 11.0.3. Butter smooth scrolling too.

